# Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Grand Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - Inconsistent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I must be all out of the first ten "magical sticks" I bought of these. I am into a different batch of these now...prob a year and a half box time....

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Grand Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - Inconsistent


----------

